# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Личностное развитие >  Лень. Как с ней бороться? Преодолеваем и избавляемся от лени.

## Irina

_В каждом из нас сидит Великий Нехочуха, который тормозит, буксует, отлынивает и буквально не дает нам сдвинуться с места, когда дело касается какой-то важной, но неинтересной или скучной работы, утренней зарядки, уборки, мытья посуды и прочих малоприятных обязательных занятий, без которых, увы, в жизни не обойтись. Как с ним справиться?_

----------


## Irina

*Ох, и хорошо ничего не делать. Лежишь себе на диванчике, книжечку почитываешь, потом «задерешь» глаза в потолок, помечтаешь… И никакая тебе непогода не страшна. За окном пурга, ветер с ног сносит, а ты дремлешь в уютном месте и все тебе нипочем. Замечательно! Впрочем...всё надоедает, и лениться тоже.*

*Как заставить себя не лениться? Как перебороть «лень – матушку»?*

----------


## Irina

Я очень люблю лениться. Перебороть лень могу только усилием воли. Может кто подскажет как научиться не лениться?

----------


## BiZ111

И я очень люблю, мне тоже подсказывайте

----------


## Irina

*Лень и способы борьбы с ней*

Лень. Какое это иногда бывает блаженное чувство. После тяжёлой трудовой недели, вы валяетесь в кровати, и вам лень подниматься и идти готовить завтрак. Или вечером, когда вы выходите после горячей расслабляющей ванны, садитесь в любимое кресло, включаете любимое ток-шоу, и вам, конечно же лень, вставать и открывать двери, пришедшему, незваному гостю. Или просто подойти к телефону.
Но мы никогда не задумываемся о природе лени, и том, что на самом деле, она очень даже губительна. Лень, присутствует у всех живых существ. Только каждый её по-своему проявляет. Маленькие дети, к примеру, не знают об этом чувстве, и не используют его. Со временем, они могут научиться этому у своих родителей или друзей. Главное, правильно ею пользоваться. И не позволять ей, пользоваться нами.
Давайте для простоты понимания, сыграем в игру. Представим что лень, это высокая, длинноногая блондинка, живущая в шикарных апартаментах, а мы, это те, кто её содержит. Мы платим за её туалеты, которые она любит менять по три раза на день. Мы оплачиваем её курортные поездки, в самые экзотические страны. Мы купили ей дорогой мерседес, а теперь она хочет что-нибудь поновее. Ну, бэнтли, скажем. При всём при этом, она нам пользы практически не приносит. Единственное её достоинство, это то, что мы к ней привыкли. И если вдруг, мы начинаем с ней бороться, она, как истинная длинноногая блондинка, разными способами и методами влияет на нас. Давайте попросим её это продемонстрировать.

Есть ли у вас дело, которое вы хотите сделать уже несколько месяцев, но лень, не позволяет этого? Думаю да. У каждого из нас это что-то своё. Кому-то лень мешает зашить свои носки, кому-то почистить кастрюли, а кто-то откладывает важную работу до ночи перед сдачей проекта. Что говорит вам ваша лень? Да зачем тебе это? Ну, погоди ещё немного, отдохни. Посмотри лучше телевизор, или почитай книжку. Твоё дело от тебя никуда не убежит. И мы слушаем эти сладостные песни, и делаем то, что просит нас, наша блондинка.

А вот вам пример, самый простой и распространённый, который описывал один учёный. Ровно встаньте, вытяните руки в разные стороны, и выставите большой палец вверх. Простойте так 10 минут. Простояли. Какие песни пела вам ваша красотка? Приблизительно те же, что и в прошлом примере, но ещё подключались другие приёмы. Если вы не сразу шли у неё на поводу, она могла ненавязчиво так, напомнить, что пора бы уже и квартальным отчётом заняться, или срочно сбегать в магазин, ну в общем сделать что-то очень важное, а на эту «ерунду» времени у вас вовсе нет. Если вы продолжали держать свою линию поведения, у вас, возможно, зачесалась нога. Или рука. А может быть и в нескольких местах сразу. И так сильно, что терпеть практически не было сил. И вы, конечно, почесали. А после этого собирались встать в исходное положение, но лень объяснила вам, что эксперимент уже провален, руки вы всё-таки опустили. И продолжать его нет смысла. Тем же, кто всё-таки выстоял 10 минут и не поклонился своей лени - честь и хвала. Удивительно, зачем вы вообще читаете эту статью.
Чем мешает нам в жизни лень? Да всем. Если бы не она, вы бы уже покорили мировые вершины, в той области, которая наиболее вам интересна. Именно лень не даёт нам возможность взглянуть на мир трезво. В жизни полно сложностей, конечно, но основные исходят именно от нас. Мы сами их себе создаём, а потом жалуемся подругам и родственникам, как же нам сложно жить. Только из-за лени, мы затягиваем выполнение порученной нам работы, а когда получаем нагоняй, тут же обижаемся на всех и на вся, и думаем, что жизнь к нам несправедлива.

*Как избавиться от лени?*

Скажу сразу и честно - не просто. Что бы побороть лень, нужно в первую очередь, побороть лень. Если уж вы решили объявить ей войну, то это нужно делать твёрдо и, раз и навсегда. Потому что если сегодня вы с ней боретесь, а завтра и послезавтра у вас выходные, то это войдёт в привычку, и борьба превратится в самую банальную игру с самим собой, которая будет ещё отбирать время и нервы. Решение должно быть твёрдым. Не обманывайте себя сами отговорками: начну завтра... ой нет, лучше послезавтра. Чего тянуть? А ждать чего? Вы сомневаетесь, хватит ли сил? А содержать такую нахлебницу, хоть и привлекательную, разве не дороже обходится? Конечно, вам хватит сил. Вы от природы сильный человек. Только потому, что вы человек. И если вас, верно воспитали, у вас не возникает вопросов по поводу своей силы. Если детство было труднее, тогда возможно вы в себе и сомневаетесь. Но это пока. Когда Вы поборете свою лень, вы увидите, что всё подвластно вашим силам. И сотворите чудеса.

*Как с ней бороться?*

Тут ключевое слово борьба. В борьбе нет отпуска и выходных, но в вашей борьбе есть финишная прямая. Ориентировочно, она настанет через 40 дней. Я описывала в своих работах, чем так магично это число. Коротко поясню, что за 40 дней мы можем заполучить новую привычку либо, избавиться от старой. Так как мы хотим избавиться от старой, в календаре отмечаем красным кружочком 40 дней, и знаем, что на последний день, от лени у нас не осталось и следа.

Бороться с ней нужно только практически. Я могу написать ещё пару десятков работ на эту тему, но пока вы не встанете и не начнёте что-то делать, результата не будет. Борьбу начинайте с минимума. Делайте один раз, каждый день, то, что делать нужно, но лень не давала доступа. Вспомните о незашитых носках, возможно, недоученном английском языке. Не перетруждайте себя, не стремитесь к быстрому излечению. Всё будет, только постепенно. В спешке вы можете совершить типичную ошибку начинающих спортсменов. Молодые мальчики, которые решают стать великими культуристами, бегут в спортзал и выжимают из себя всё. В первый же день. Догадываетесь (а, может, и припоминаете), что с ними творится на день второй. Так вот, чтобы с вами такого не случилось, помните, что в любом деле такого рода, важна последовательность.

Предупреждаю, в середине цикла занятий вам станет тяжело. Лень обострится, поскольку поймёт: её выживают. И она будет цепляться всеми возможными способами. Будьте стойки. И знайте, когда становится уж совсем невмоготу, и хочется сказать: ну хоть сегодня возьму выходной; это значит, что близится финал ваших стараний. Если выходного вы не возьмёте, а продолжите борьбу, то через пару дней, возможно неделю, вы станете вполне свободным (от лени) человеком.
Какая награда вас ждёт? Самая шикарная. При выполнении любого дела, вы будете делать его хорошо, и даже превосходно. Поскольку, вам уже не будет лень. Это принесёт свои плоды как на работе, так среди друзей и в личной жизни. Вы прославите хорошим человеком, с золотыми руками, либо, умной головой и т.д. Люди изменят своё отношение к вам. И вы лично, полюбите себя больше. У вас появится больше хороших знакомств, и возможно новых друзей. Карьерный рост начнёт «расти». Вы будете добиваться своих целей непринуждённо и легко, получая при этом удовольствие. Проблем станет меньше, потому что вы меньше их себе будете создавать. В общем, плюсов очень много. Вы и сами их увидите не раз, и порадуетесь им, когда поборите свою лень.

Автор: Елена Сукачева-Ильиных

----------


## Sanych

я вот то же ленюсь периодически. Иногда даже лениться лень, во до чего дошло

----------

